# Wenn auch nur die Hälfte von dem stimmt, was...



## Moster

No puedo encontrar una frase con sentido para este párrafo:

_„Wenn auch nur die Hälfte von dem stimmt, was hier 1200 merkwürdige homöopathische Ärzte aus 50 Ländern behaupten, dann bringt das im Grunde genommen das Weltbild, das gewachsene und gestandene, das extrem verlässliche Weltbild der allopathischen Ärzte wenn nicht zum Einsturz, aber es klopft doch mächtig an.“

Saludos y gracias_


----------



## Sowka

Hallo Moster 



Moster said:


> _„Wenn auch nur die Hälfte von dem stimmt, was hier 1200 merkwürdige homöopathische Ärzte aus 50 Ländern behaupten, dann bringt das im Grunde genommen das Weltbild, das gewachsene und gestandene, das extrem verlässliche Weltbild der allopathischen Ärzte wenn nicht zum Einsturz, aber es klopft doch mächtig an.“_



Vor allem das Ende des Satzes ist wirklich sehr ungewöhnlich.

Ich würde den Satz so analysieren:
Es stehen sich zwei Gruppen von Ärzten gegenüber: Die homöopathischen Ärzte und die allopathischen Ärzte.
1200 homöopathische Ärzte behaupten etwas.
Wenn nur die Hälfte von dem stimmt, was diese Ärzte behaupten, 
dann bringt das ein Weltbild zum Einsturz, und zwar das Weltbild der allopathischen Ärzte.

Dieser Sachverhalt, dass "das Weltbild zum Einsturz gebracht" wird, wird dann noch weiter eingeschränkt: Es wird nicht unbedingt zum Einsturz gebracht ("wenn nicht zum Einsturz gebracht"), aber doch angeschlagen ("klopft doch mächtig an").

Das "es" aus "es klopft doch mächtig an" bezieht sich auf "das, was (von den homöopathischen Ärzten) behauptet wird".

Außerdem wird das Weltbild der allopathischen Ärzte noch weiter charakterisiert: Es ist "gewachsen und gestanden, extrem verlässlich".

Ich fasse den ganzen Satz in neue Worte, um die Beziehung zwischen den Elementen deutlich zu machen:
_1200 merkwürdige homöopathische Ärzte aus 50 Ländern behaupten hier etwas. Wenn auch nur die Hälfte davon stimmt, dann wird das Weltbild der allopathischen Ärzte in Frage gestellt oder gar zum Einsturz gebracht. Dieses Weltbild der allopathischen Ärzte ist gewachsen und gestanden, extrem verlässlich_.

Ich hoffe, ich habe Dir damit helfen können.


----------



## Moster

Besten dank. Es hat mir doch sehr geholfen. Ich fand den Satz etwas merkwürdig auch.
MfG


----------



## blutorange2

Wenn man im letzten Teil ein paar Worte hinzufügt, klingt der Satz schon gleich viel besser:

...wenn nicht *schon* zum Einsturz, aber es klopft *es* doch *zumindenstens* mächtig an.


----------



## Moster

Vielen dank Blutorange2, da hast du auch Recht, den original Satz ist etwas kompliziert ausgedrückt.
besten Gruss.


----------



## Sowka

Hallo 



blutorange2 said:


> Wenn man im letzten Teil ein paar Worte hinzufügt, klingt der Satz schon gleich viel besser:
> 
> ...wenn nicht *schon* zum Einsturz, aber es klopft *es* doch *zumindestens* mächtig an.



Das ist auch nicht ganz korrekt (ein "es" zuviel). Die Konstruktion "wenn nicht (schon)" verlangt eine Fortsetzung mit "so doch", also etwa:
"bringt das Weltbild (...) wenn nicht schon zum Einsturz, so doch (immerhin) (mächtig) ins Wanken".

Wenn man auf diese Konstruktion mit "wenn nicht" verzichtet, dann kann man freier schreiben, zum Beispiel:
"bringt das Weltbild (...) vielleicht nicht gleich zum Einsturz, aber es klopft (zumindest) doch mächtig an."
Um es etwas dramatischer zu machen, würde ich dies in zwei Sätze fassen:
"bringt das Weltbild (...) vielleicht nicht gleich zum Einsturz. Aber es klopft (zumindest) doch mächtig an."


----------



## Moster

hätte ich auch in zwei sätze gemacht.
MfG


----------

